# Fold up track



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

1) 13'-6" track on garage floor
2) UniStrut Frame 13'-8" (from 20' pcs)
3) Sign board Plywood attached & primed
4) Paint drying 4 door hinges

trying to make as light as possible
I spent money on New Primer (other colors were in garage)


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow. Shelf-bracket rail as a lightweight stiffener. Brilliant!

-- D


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Had a fold up in the garage for a short time years ago. It just got to bloody hot out there so it didn't last long. Sure wish I could, cause I'd have one up ASAP.... so I stay with my quick up, quick down set up.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice table!
great Job:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Just 1 suggestion
Make that straight away longer, the cars will be more fun!
heck, maybe had some turns:tongue:

LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where do you get sign board plywood?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

bad joke---- unless you live in the north Seattle area
Midway Plywood Inc

4 x 8 sheet was around $44.00 < 1/2" 
it should be at lumber stores
homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-3-8-4x8-4-Ply-MDO-P1s-Plywood-208553/202088754


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You might get some fold away legs from a ping pong table.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought some at menards a few years back


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Menard's has the legs you need. I like your table design. I think I may be scrapping my table for something similar to what you are building.


----------

